# Style Update - What should I look for to buy?



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope this is where I should put this thread. I'm not really that familiar with this forum yet ... but it seems like you guys are not the type to freak out if it's "wrong" ...

Anyways ...

For years and years my style in clothing has been very casual, even sloppy. Now that I'm getting older though, (20) I really want to update my style to be a bit more mature, less ... immature-looking. 

I have already started getting some stuff, things I can find at thrift stores (I live less than a block away from two and work near another), but I still need some advice.

I'm going for a casual but "professional" look: nice shirts that can go perfectly well with either dress pants or a nice pair of jeans. I want comfortable stuff, though, that doesn't require a lot of special care (handwash, dryclean only, ironing, etc. I want to throw it in the wash, then in the dryer, then take it out and fold it or throw it on a hanger and forget about it until I throw it on myself.)

I've got plenty of dress clothes (which is a nicer version of this same style that I'm going for everyday) because that's what my "dressy" style already has been. But I'm short on casual, everyday clothing, especially for summertime, when I usually wear an oversized t-shirt and jeans. 

For a bit of a hint, here is a picture of the coat I'm getting:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220675879837

I'm a bit large, about a size 18, and I absolutely hate the shape of my stomach ... all my fat is *above* my bellybutton in front, and then at the level of my bellybutton and below it's pretty much flat. Think of a question mark: ? ... sort of.

Because of this odd shape, I dislike shirts that are at all form-fitting around the stomach area, or I have to wear some kind of tummy-tucker thing, which can be very uncomfortable, especially in the summer when it is hot.

Anyways, colors must be dark. No crazy patterns and absolutely no flowers. Nothing pink, or my eyes explode. I'm okay with feminine details in *design* (such as a little bit of frilliness or lace or just the shape of the clothing) but anything "feminine" in color or pattern is OUT. No flowers, no pastel purple, nothing like that. I am, after all, INTJ. :crazy:

Also, I don't like cardigans. I dunno, something about them looks too ... SJ or NF to me. lol ...

So, any advice on what I can look for, what styles to keep an eye out for when I'm shopping, would be appreciated. Especially pictures. I want pictures. I'm not really that fashion-literate, so I need examples.


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

How do you feel about vintage clothing ['40s-'50s style] ?


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Zinette said:


> How do you feel about vintage clothing ['40s-'50s style] ?


Oooohhh, good question. It's not really my style, though.


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

I was thinking about tops like those. They look both adult and feminine, are easy to take care of and they are pretty cheap [You can find blouse like those at H&M. They cost ~25 $]. 
You wrote that your "problem area" is your belly, so we should somehow divert the attention from your waist - bow and dots do the trick. 
It's really hard to advice somebody on the clothes when you don't know how do they look


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

A few ideas for you:

--Layers layers layers. And cardigans are not the only option here. Jackets, pullovers, that kind of thing. They are great for covering high-carried weight, are super comfortable, and easy to mix and match. I'm a big fan of these kinds of mini-jackets.










--Do skirts mean dressy for you? I'm wondering, if I'm picturing your shape correctly, if you could balance out a heavier top with a flared knee-length skirt. A shape like this, maybe. (Disregard the color)










--I know baby-dolls generally seem like maternity clothes or immature, but the shape does do wonders and they can be very flattering for your bust if you aim for the lower-cut ones.

AVOID THIS:










Look for: (With less cleavage for work, but you get the idea.)










Sort of similar are kimono-style tops, they're also good for layering or alone and can promote a similar shape.











--I agree with the decorative bows/buttons/whatever on your tops to draw attention away from the stomach. Scarves can have a similar function. 











As far as colors, I think red looks good on basically everyone. Dark, rich reds are my favorites and are great for winter and, believe it or not, match pretty much everything aside from green, and even then you can make it work. :happy:


I'd be interested in your style or interest in shoes, jewelry, bags/accessories, etc.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

You're only 20! Dress like you are 20.

H&M is great.

http://shop.hm.com/gb/deptstart?dept=DAM&shoptype=S


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

To answer: 
-skirts don't necessarily mean dressy to me, but they do mean shaving my legs (which I don't do all that often  ) and wearing the right shoes with it, which usually are more uncomfortable ones.
-I love shoes in general, but for everyday normal wear I've got to go for comfortable ... no heels there! 
-I don't wear jewelry, really at all
-As for purse, I usually go for one big, simple bag that looks decent enough but plain enough to go with anything and everything
-Accessories? (Translation: I don't "accessorize")

Edit: I love red, especially dark red


----------

